# Lifter trouble still..



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I have 1995 nissan hb ka24e motor, I did a lifter repair, and lifters have been quite for a while but now there starting to do the same thing, I will just be driving and out of no where they start to tic for a while then quit. This is going at speed of 55+ when ticking will start. Do you guys think lifters are just bad or do i have some sort of oil pump problem? keep in mind that engine is quite when there working right. Lifters just randomly tic at any giving speed. I have replace timing chain/parts.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most KA24E engines have lifter noise; some more than others! Make sure to not overfill the engine oil, as this can cause aeration of the oil due to the crank fillets whipping the oil. There is a small jet in the oil channel to the cylinder head that can become restricted or clogged with debris, which will starve the lifters of oil; unfortunately, you have to remove the cylinder head to access it. Some tap, though, is typical and considered "normal" by Nissan standards.


----------



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

ive never heard a nissan 4cyl that hasnt ticked. i heard if it doesnt tick the something is wrong with it lol j/k


----------



## Chezelle (Sep 8, 2002)

*Lifter Tick*

My 97 HB also does the exact same thing just out of the blue starts ticking but lately is starting to get a little too frequent and annoying to ignore much longer. It recently hit the 200K mark and after I switched to the synthetic oil maybe 5 years ago it seemed to get 3-4K miles on the oil change and a lifter would start ticking occasionally then I would change the oil and it would stay silent another 3-4K miles. Now I have an even more strange occurrence relating to the lifter tick. Now almost daily when I take a sharp turn or exit ramp pretty hard usually within 1/2 mile the lifter(s) will tick loud sometimes going 6-8 miles before clearing themselves out. Sometimes its pretty loud like its totally collapsed. Makes me wonder if the oil pump may be picking up air but the oil light never comes on. I'm going to get an oil pressure gauge on it soon to see what that looks like. If thats on the low side might try shimming the oil pump pressure relief springs and see what that will do...if no luck with that guess I'll just swap all of the lifters out...just hope I don't do any damage before I get to that point. I'll post on my progress.


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

my 88 had a tick ever sense i got it a year ago but it quit last week when i wound that poor z2.4 with 200k miles on it to 6k rpms  now it be smooth as silk smokes a little at start up but clears off after a min of running


----------

